# Need help on this one?



## Wcben (Nov 15, 2013)

Ok, so it's an Agusta but?..

View attachment 123343


----------



## bricycle (Nov 15, 2013)

for sale?  .


----------



## sqrly (Nov 15, 2013)

Search "MV Agusta"  They are an Italian company and still produce very fine motorcycles.  That is as much as I can tell you about that monomotorcycle... other than I would like to crash, er, I mean ride it.


----------



## Wcben (Nov 15, 2013)

I just thought folks might get a kick out of it... It's not mine, was posted by Silodrome on FB, they come up with some pretty cool images!


----------

